# Lathe Chip/Curlie Corral



## Mike Mills (Mar 8, 2014)

End goal was to control chips (curlies hopefully) and allow light as well as air flow to the lathe.
This allows me to keep my “Comfort cart” close by. (Heater and AC)
When not needed it is held back against the wall with Velcro.
Track is conduit and shower curtain hooks.
Mesh is 3/8” X ½” but probably nothing larger than ¼” X 3/8” could make it through. Probably even smaller than that unless it hit “just” right. That don’t state but I would guess about six pound test.
Does catch some curies but a light shake clears them.
I had to add some bolts at the bottom for weight.
It comes 13 feet wide and I could have gone to the floor but instead just cut it in half so it is 6.5’ long.
If you have tall ceilings (12’) you can still go ceiling to floor
Netting is 45 cents per linear foot, 13 foot wide. Item OR38-C
http://www.memphisnet.net/category/netting_bird_protect
They did have to call be back with shipping. Probably no one had ordered such a small amount (20 ft).

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice, but I see no chips!?!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2014)

Slick idea, did it meet your end goal?


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 9, 2014)

SENC said:


> Nice, but I see no chips!?!


Nope, I'm the kind that has to clean as soon as I finish .... and sometimes before I finish ...I do need to sweep up that sawdust from the tablesaw.



barry richardson said:


> Slick idea, did it meet your end goal?


 
Almost, it appears that I will have to place my cart inside during the winter instead of outside. Oh well, there's room inside. For keeping the wet shaving off of other tools and allowing light and air flow it seems to work fine.


----------

